# Topix- IBS Symptoms More Acute in Women With History of Abuse



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Women with irritable bowel syndrome who've suffered physical and/or sexual abuse may have a heightened brain response that makes them more sensitive to abdominal discomfort, a new study says. via HON

View the full article


----------

